# Ben Pearson Mustang



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

> _I just bought a Mustang._


I presume it's a Ben Pearson "Mustang." Are you saying there are no other specs written on the bow? Does it have a strikeplate glued on the riser window?

PS: Never mind....I Just saw that you did say it is a Ben Pearson, in the the thread title.


----------



## luckydawg (Feb 4, 2009)

Wind Walker, it does.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

luckydawg:

Based on the model number, your "Mustang" was probably made in the later '70's, should be Brown or Black glass, and most likely is a 58" bow with a draw-weight somewhere between 45# and 50#.

Measure the bow from tip to tip and if it measures 54" it is indeed a 58" bow. Pull off the strikeplate and there should be a factory stamp beneath the plate that indicates the factory spec'd draw-weight of the bow. However, it it better if you also scale the bow at 28" to factually determine the [email protected]". Marked draw-weights are notorious for being -/+ of actual [email protected]".

If the bow is a 58" bow it requires a 54" Dacron string, and because of the unreinforced tips I would go with no less than a 12-strand string and preferably a 14-strand, and would not shoot any arrow with less than 8 grain per 1# of actual draw-weight.

Brace height for that bow is most likely in the area of 7-3/4 to 8-1/2," and I would stay in the 8" to 8-1/2" brace height.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

luckydawg:

Based on the model number your "Mustang" was probably made in the later '70's, should be Brown or Black glass, and most likely is a 58" bow with a draw-weight somewhere between 45# and 50#.

Measure the bow from tip to tip and if it measures 54" it is indeed a 58" bow. Pull off the strikeplate and there should be a factory stamp beneath the plate that indicates the factory spec'd draw-weight of the bow. However, it it better if you also scale the bow at 28" to factually determine the [email protected]". Marked draw-weights are notorious for being -/+ of actual [email protected]".

If the bow is a 58" bow it requires a 54" Dacron string, and because of the unreinforced tips I would go with no less than a 12-strand string and preferably a 14-strand, and would not shoot any arrow with less than 8 grain per 1# of actual draw-weight.

Brace height for that bow is most likely in the area of 7-3/4 to 8-1/2," and I would stay in the 8" to 8-1/2" brace height.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

luckydawg:

Based on the model number your "Mustang" was probably made in the later '70's, should be Brown or Black glass, and most likely is a 58" bow with a draw-weight somewhere between 45# and 50#.

Measure the bow from tip to tip and if it measures 54" it is indeed a 58" bow. Pull off the strikeplate and there should be a factory stamp beneath the plate that indicates the factory spec'd draw-weight of the bow. However, it it better if you also scale the bow at 28" to factually determine the [email protected]". Marked draw-weights are notorious for being -/+ of actual [email protected]".

If the bow is a 58" bow it requires a 54" Dacron string, and because of the unreinforced tips I would go with no less than a 12-strand string and preferably a 14-strand, and would not shoot any arrow with less than 8 grain per 1# of actual draw-weight.

Brace height for that bow is most likely in the area of 7-3/4 to 8-1/2," and I would stay in the 8" to 8-1/2" brace height.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

Appears site developed a stutter. :tongue:


----------



## luckydawg (Feb 4, 2009)

Windwalker, It has black glass and riser is black or dark green. Took off strike plate and could not see any stamp. There is no hole through riser for sights. It is 54". When I put string on how do I change brace height? Thanks


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

luckydawg:

Many of the early recurves were not tapped for accessories, especially the shorter bows. The hole completely _through_ the riser would be for a pressure button, commonly referred to as a "Berger" button. That bow did not have one nor is it advisable to install one.

What method did you use to determine the bow's length? Brace height is adjusted by removing the strung at the larger loop (top limb) only, and twisting the string until you obtain the preferred brace height. It's a bit time consuming and until you get used to it, it will be very awkward, but necessary.

Adjust your brace, greater or less, in small increments of about 1/8". It is not unusual that the sweet spot will be found with just a very small adjustment. Again, be ready to be frustrated. Properly adjusting the brace until the rig is shooting well with no arm slap, -/+ noise, arrow performance, is a major PITA. There is a formula for the number of twists= reduction or increase in inches. Forget it! Just use the incremental adjustments until you hit the brace height that is correct for the rig.

How many twists a string can tolerate is much dependent upon the type of string; Flemish or endless loop. 

A Flemish can tolerate far more twists than an endless loop, but I use endless loop and have never had problems exceeding the number of twists that an endless is supposedly limited to. 

If the string strands stop twisting and the string begins to knot, that is too much. Also, regardless of what many believe, an endless loop string does not need to be twisted. If the correct brace height ends up with the strands being straight with no twist, that is just fine. 


Adjusting for brace is the one time you want to be extra-extra careful of having your head/face too close to the limb tip. You also want to make sure the string loops are full seated in the string grooves. I always keep pressure on the string as I relax the bow in case a loop slips. When I am sure the bow is strung, I always hold the bow at arm-length and turn the bow to inspect that the loops are seated.

If the bow is not marked with a [email protected]" you are going to have to scale it, which you should do anyway...at your draw-length on the bow.


----------



## luckydawg (Feb 4, 2009)

Wind walker, I just measured from tip to tip. I did not follow the curvature of the bow.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

uckydawg:

Its a 58" bow. Now you need to determine the draw-weight. 

Are you sure there is not glue covering the marked weight beneath the strike plate? Most marked weights were almost dyed into the wood before finish was applied.


----------



## luckydawg (Feb 4, 2009)

WW,I call myself looking close. about how big should writing be and what color?


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

About 1/4" somewhat faded Black numbers. Should look something like this:

45 or 50


----------

